# ivtv and i2c not loadable anymore [solved]

## spikey

Hi everybody,

I'm lost. modprobing ivtv gives me the following errors  :Crying or Very sad:  :

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting ivtv (/lib/modules/2.6.10/extra/ivtv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> 

 

dmesg output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ivtv: Unknown symbol i2c_bit_add_bus
> 
> ivtv: Unknown symbol i2c_bit_del_bus
> ...

 

It happend after an emerge  world update and after configuring a new card (ATI Radeon 9600).

Before i2c was loaded with no problem and I could modprobe ivtv.

By the way I was following http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV.

Im using the following kernel config options for I2C:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # I2C support
> 
> #
> ...

 

Thank you very much, for any help!

SpikeyLast edited by spikey on Mon Mar 28, 2005 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anxt

i would sugeest doing an:

```
emerge -e system && emerge -e system
```

make clean in your kernel tree, rebuild it all

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean bzImage modules modules_install

```

copy in your new kernel etc.

```
emerge -e ivtv
```

this way everything is linked to the correct libs, etc.

have any kernel config options changed?

----------

## philipuso

I'm getting a similiar error, but relating to 'mpg_buffers' using the latest ivtv drivers in portage.

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting ivtv (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/extra/ivtv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> FATAL: Error running install command for ivtv

  after modprobe ivtv.

 *Quote:*   

> ivtv: Unknown parameter `mpg_buffers'

  in dmesg.

my lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> i2c_nforce2             5376  -
> 
> tuner                  20740  -
> ...

 

my /etc/modules.d/ivtv:

 *Quote:*   

> alias char-major-81 videodev
> 
> alias char-major-81-0 ivtv
> 
> alias char-major-61 lirc_i2c
> ...

 

my kernel config

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # I2C support
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## philipuso

FIXED!!!!!!!

Cut out some stuff in "/etc/modules.d/ivtv"  rather than what the wiki said: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV

 *Quote:*   

> alias char-major-81 videodev
> 
> alias char-major-81-0 ivtv
> 
> options msp3400 once=1 simple=1 debug=0
> ...

 

----------

## spikey

Thank you for your answers anxt & philipuso  :Smile:  , but they did not work for me.  :Crying or Very sad: 

I did an 

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge system

 twice. 

Even a mrproper on the kernel src (after backuping the .config of course). And a generated a new one with:

 *Quote:*   

>  # make && make modules_install

 

(because I use the 2.6.10 kernel).

Pilipuso: You removed the i2c stuff I saw. I tried the same, but I had the same errors like before.

by the way, I would have to reinsert those line for lirc (remote control) support, anyway.

Now, I've just got to ideas left:

1. put the i2c stuff into the kernel (against all how tos)

2. update to kernel 2.6.11

3. or maybe remove the stuff I added for my ATI (maybe I try this first  :Confused:  )

Could it be that this error is that rare? So it must be something very stupid or very rare that happend to me.

Thanks for any HELP  :Exclamation: 

Spikey

----------

## spikey

i2c and ivtv is working!  :Very Happy: 

I changed from 2.6.10 to the 2.6.11.4 kernel (I use development-sources).

But ivtv parameters are not the same anymore. I use now:

```
# modprobe ivtv tuner=38 ivtv_std=3 tda9887=0
```

and dropped the "mpg_buffers=30" parameter because it would not load with it (similar problems like before).

Now, everything seems to work again. I can get TV Tuner input with

```
 # cat /dev/video0 > testmovie.mpg
```

BUT: watching live TV shuts my mythfrontend down  :Mad: 

The mythfrontend log just says:

 *Quote:*   

> Not compiled with any useable video output method.

 

 :Arrow:   Some how it cannot link the tuner input /dev/video0 to my ATI Radeon Xorg screen.

ZAAAAAPP. I'm in the dark again. Also if I do not think that it really has to do with a "compiling problem" I re-emerged mythTv now. 

I would very appreaciate any help!

Spikey

----------

## spikey

YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAA!  :Very Happy: 

Another:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge mythtv

 

fixed that one:

 *Quote:*   

> Not compiled with any useable video output method.

 

A short note:

I did not even had to load ivtv with ANY paramters. just

```
modprobe ivtv
```

Just a side note to PVR-350 TV Output:

It's crap. The output of a ATI Readeon 9600 is faster, smoother and gives a Real-TV identical  :Exclamation:   picture. PVR-350 Output does not.

And even if you think you can life with the PVR-350 tv output to watch TV, if your CPU is not better then a AMD 1GHz you will never get smooth mplayer videoplayback from compressed movies.

And even if you manage to patch your distro or mplayer to use the PVR-350 integrated decoder to play. You won't be able to play smooth console games on MythGame's xmame or znes or any other emulator.

So, you'd better take a PVR-250 Hauppauge without TV-Out and no mpeg-decoder and your old graphics card tv-output. With a bit 2D support.

Thanks to everybody who read my posts and thought about a solution.  :Wink: 

...and of course greetings and thanks to the kernel developers 2.6.11.4  :Wink: 

Spikey

----------

